

WebGL Path Tracing - KarlFreeman
http://madebyevan.com/webgl-path-tracing/

======
m0tive
This crashes for me (FF4, Win7).

I would have like to have seen it working, the image on the home page looks
nice <http://madebyevan.com/#webgl-path-tracing>

~~~
exit
really cool but completely hangs my computer for 1 minute after some
interaction. chrome on macosx.

~~~
nailer
Same here, also Chrome on OS X. Had to manually hold down power button.

I appreciate this isn't the fault of the poster, but flagging this just so
people know.

------
dogonwheels
Thoroughly impressed. I didn't expect it to be so interactive! Lots of fun to
be had with reflective surfaces and 'hiding' the light underneath a pyramid.

(using Webkit r83831 on 2009 13" MBP, works a treat!)

